# Walnut and Cherry Gun Case



## badshot (Sep 14, 2009)

Here is my second gun case. This one is for a Ruger Alaskan .454. The case is made out of Solid Walnut, Walnut Veneer and Cherry.
I still need to fit the foam to the gun and then cover the foam with blue crushed velvet.
Have a look


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Wow, that's beautiful, but uh, where's the gun?


----------



## badshot (Sep 14, 2009)

slatron25 said:


> Wow, that's beautiful, but uh, where's the gun?


The gun this case was made for is currently in a safe and I will not have access to it for another couple of weeks. I could have put another gun that I have in the case but I thought I'd wait until I have the correct gun as I'm going to need it anyway to cut out the foam. I'll post more pics when I have the gun and have fit the foam to it.


----------



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

That is a very nice piece of woodworking.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That is a sharp looking home for a gun. I really like the design and finish. The wood you used really looks great!


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Beautiful work Badshot


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Looks amazing.


----------



## badshot (Sep 14, 2009)

woodman42 said:


> Beautiful work Badshot


Nice Avitar Woodman42. Is that the DeWalt AR15?


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Yes sir. I think it truly represents my two favorites.


----------



## USMCBAZ (Sep 13, 2009)

awesome work I have made a few myself but not anything near as nice


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Very nice work.

Red


----------



## badshot (Sep 14, 2009)

*Update with pictures*

I said that I would post new pics when I got the owners gun and fitted it to the case. Here it is, a Ruger Super Redhawk .454. The case has been updated with black crushed velvet covering foam. It has been cutout to fit the gun perfectly.


----------



## M1911Bldr (Aug 24, 2009)

MMMMMMM!!!!! Great woodworking, great results and a great gun. Doesn't get any better! NICE WORK!! I'll have to build some for my .45's!!! All 23 of them!


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Exceptional! Love your choices of wood as well as your choice of weapon. 
Would you tell us how you affixed the velvet to the foam. Especially around the cut out portion?
Again, very nice work.

Thanks for posting this.
Gene


----------



## badshot (Sep 14, 2009)

Gene Howe said:


> Exceptional! Love your choices of wood as well as your choice of weapon.
> Would you tell us how you affixed the velvet to the foam. Especially around the cut out portion?
> Again, very nice work.
> 
> ...


3M Super 77 Spray Adhesive works great. I find the choice of material is the critical part. I first tried satin with disasterous results. My wife suggested the crushed velvet because it stretches whereas the satin did not. Bingo, it did the trick. A light coating is all you need.


----------



## rifbuchir (Nov 12, 2009)

Very nice case.... I really love it very much....Yaaaahhh


----------



## Johnny Yuma (Jul 14, 2009)

Very nice..... but to nice to take out of the house. :yes:


----------



## badshot (Sep 14, 2009)

Johnny Yuma said:


> Very nice..... but to nice to take out of the house. :yes:


Love the Avatar. I can hear the theme song now. "Johnny Yuma was a rebel." 
Staring Nick Adams.


----------

